# IUI and Blocked Tube



## Fats (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just after some advice really, i am on my third attempt of IUI, currently on the dreaded 2ww!!. I have a blocked left fallopian tube, this was confirmed by a Laparoscopy and Hysteropinogram.  Has anyone else been in this situation them conceived on IUI.  I was also after information on having my tubes cleaned maybe? would this be possible.  Really keeping my fingers crossed this time for a BFP!!!


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Fats

I just want to wish you lots of luck for your BFP.  

I think you can have your tubes drained, or blown through.  I guess depending on whats causing the blockage.

Ella


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello fats,

Ive had a few operations on my tubes and have successfully cleared a badly blocked tube on the 2nd attempt,  so its a option definatly worth asking about.
Is your tube full of adhesions or is it a hydrosalpinx? 
I have a hydro in one of mine and had a op on it recently to drain it, i will find out in about a month if its worked.  

I have also been wondering if iui was a option for me, rather then ivf as i wasnt sure if they do it with tubal damage.

Good luck hun, let us know how u get on with testing!


----------



## Fats (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Summer

I really don't know if my tube is full of  adhesions or is hydrosalpinx.  To be honest until i came on this website i didn't even know about the different types of blockages to the tubes, i didn't even know about tubes being filled with fluid!!! 

Hopefully i get a BFP, otherwise at my next appointment i will ask the consultant about looking further into it.


----------



## Jacqueline C (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone! I am new to all this!!  I was told I had blocked tubes due to an appendix operation I had when I was 15 years old.  My consul told me that the op had caused scar tissue to build up.  I have asked him if I could get my tubes unblocked but he said no! and has said that my only chance of getting preg is through IVF.  Has any1 had the op and had postive results!!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Jaqueline,
I had scar tissue cleared from my tubes so i know it must be possible in some situations. Both of my tubes were blocked now i have one tube clear, im not pg yet but fingers crossed!
Are you private or nhs? pm me if u want a chat.
Good luck, miracles happen, even with blocked tubes!  

Ps) ru on the london thread?


----------



## shepherdess (May 22, 2005)

Just reading about blocked tubes etc and I too have a blocked left tube. on the day of the hsg they tried to unblock it but no joy. When i asked about unblocking it they said no as this may lead to damaging the good one. I tried 6mths of clomid which didnt work for us and now we have been put on the 3yr wait for IVF at st.marys in manchester. I am having a scan in August to check for pcos but iui has never been mentioned  to us. I know I am classed as an old person ttc as I am now over 26 however I have only just turned 27yrs. Best of luck to you all Shepherdess in Bolton.


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi I've too been recently told that I have a hydrosalpinx on the left side, this was diagnosed after an HSG and I am now waiting for a Laporoscopy, which might also tell me a bit more about what the other tube is like, apparantly as one is blocked the other may well have some damage too and therefore as well as affecting my fertility may mean I'm more likely to have an ectopic.
Shepherdess in my area you would be a very young one, I am 31 and am too young to be put on the waiting list as I wont get an attempt at free IVF unless I'm 36!!!!!!!!! 
Would be really interested in any one elses expereinces ttc with a hydrosalpinx, feeling a bit fed up presently!
Love Viva
XXX


----------

